# Nymans Extract Co.



## geezer39 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nymans Extract Co. Chicago,Ill   clear   4-1/2"    4 sided  one side Pure Malt Leader from Malt and hops  opp. side pure juniper extract and root beer.
 Common?  Did a search on forum but couldn't find anyone mentioning it.  Pat


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello Pat,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Please put up some photos. I think it's an uncommon Root Beer Extract.

 "Now to Chicago. This bottle is embossed only on three sides. Side one, NYMAN'S PURE JUNIPER EXTRACT AND ROOT BEER Side two reads NYMAN'S EXTRACT CO. CHICAGO ILL. Side three says NYMAN'S PURE MALT LEADER FROM MALT AND HOPS." From.





From.


----------



## geezer39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks. I will put up some photos as son as I can.  Pat


----------



## geezer39 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are Nyman's Extract photos I just took.


----------



## geezer39 (Jul 26, 2011)

Side view


----------



## geezer39 (Jul 26, 2011)

Other side view


----------

